# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help



## YeahBoi

Hey everyone, I sort of need you guys help with a recently formatted Dell Inspiron 6000 windows xp pro laptop. My friend recently had an issue with a trojan/spyware, and after trying to clear the system to no avail, we decided to format the entire thing and reinstall windows pro again. Well, it turns out he doesn't have any driver discs with his laptop purchase, and he's lost his internet router setup disc as well. Setting up a network/internet connection isn't really my forte, so I'm going need some expertise on here with that. Going through unknown devices, here was the list of missing drivers:

Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&F2

Network Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27218086&REV_05\4&2FA23535&0&18F0

PCI Modem
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_542314F1&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&F3

Video Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&11

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10


So, can anyone tell me what drivers I need for the Dell Inspiron 6000 wireless card, and how exactly i can set up internet connection again? He's using roadrunner, and has Netgear for his wireless router setup. Also to note, he has a 1394 Net Adapter (not sure if that's relevant or not :4-dontkno). Much appreciated to any help. Will be around, thanks.


----------



## dai

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*

look in here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*

Hi
Dell has a link for your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Please install the Chipset driver first.
Chipset:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

The exact drivers you need (By your Post)



> Multimedia Audio Controller
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&F2
> 
> _AC '97 Audio Controller/ Sigmatel (SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio)_
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=128550
> 
> Network Controller
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27218086&REV_05\4&2FA23535&0&18F0
> 
> _Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG_
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=207280
> 
> PCI Modem
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_542314F1&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&F3
> 
> _Conexant Modem_:
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=134327
> 
> Video Controller
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&11
> 
> Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10
> 
> Intel Video Driver:
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=170751


Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## YeahBoi

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*

Thanks, Bill. Will give it a shot, and give an update after I try it.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## YeahBoi

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*



BCCOMP said:


> Let me know how you make out.
> Bill


LIKE A THIEF, BILL! SUCKERZZZZ!!!!


ha, just kidding, couldn't help myself. Anyways, all the drivers worked perfectly, and internet connection is a success. Thanks for the help ray: , I think I'll hang around the forum, see what I can learn and whatnot. Thanks again, bye for now.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6000 Drivers help*

Hi:wave:,
Glad you are all setray:!
We all hope you will stay and learn on the forum.
Bill:grin:


----------

